# Dominican Republic Trip



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

AWESOME Rhonda, Thanks for sharing wish I could have been along also. Flint


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Awesome Rhonda, thanks for sharing that. A really great pictorial of your entire stay. Simply awesome! Did I mention Awesome? 

CD


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

It's like a mini-documentary. You must have took alot of notes- Awesome job!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Rhonda thanks for sharing those pics the cigars looked amazing I'm gonna smoke one soon. How werethe blends you guys made.


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Very nicely done! Thanks for taking the time to caption the photos, makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow excellent pics! It looks like y'all had an incredible time, I'm so glad i get to see everyones trips and experiences on this board, its such a great wealth of knowledge and experience that is shown to me, and it couldnt be done by a nicer group of people !

And that tobacco looks delicious..


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

WOW!!! Great pictures looks like everyone had a great time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow Rhonda, thats frickin sweet. so THAT'S where my Arganese Maduro Chairman came from, huh? SWEET!!!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice Pics...Looks like alot of fun...


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Great pics Rhonda. Looks like Mark was hitting on the local people down there and Tony was hired on as asst. police chief. Damn Americans! LOL


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for the great pics, Rhonda!! Looks like it was an amazing trip.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanx for the great pics - definitely a special trip. I'm not jealous - but I am envious!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

jitzy said:


> Rhonda thanks for sharing those pics the cigars looked amazing I'm gonna smoke one soon. How werethe blends you guys made.


Jitzy - I think Tony and Brian both smoked theirs before we left and they liked 'em but said they would have benefitted from letting the flavors marry over some time. Troy and I brought ours back and have them sitting in the humi waiting for the right time. It should be interesting. It'll be awhile, but will definately be interesting!



mjohnsoniii said:


> Wow Rhonda, thats frickin sweet. so THAT'S where my Arganese Maduro Chairman came from, huh? SWEET!!!


Yup Milton, right from them boxes in the picture!


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Wow, those pictures are great!



patefengreen said:


> I think Tony and Brian both smoked theirs before we left...


Actually, mine is spending a little time in my humidor! I know Tony smoked his. Mark may have also, I can't remember for sure.


----------



## MrTapes (Dec 18, 2007)

Really Great Photos! 
Thanks a lot for putting this up.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

brianhewitt said:


> Wow, those pictures are great!
> 
> Actually, mine is spending a little time in my humidor! I know Tony smoked his. Mark may have also, I can't remember for sure.


Oops, my bad! So it was Mark then. But definately Tony, he smoked everything! I stayed up late last night going through the pictures I took and then when I was about to post in the Arganese section today I saw your thread (don't know how I didn't see it yesterday). So there's probably a little overlap, but it's always fun to see a different take on the same subject.  Troy is finally starting to work on the pictures he took with the 30D (and I know I took a handful with it as well which are trapped in there). So hopefully in the not too distant future we can see what he saw as well.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

OMG that freaking looks like a great time! I wish I was there with you.


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice pictures. Thanks for giving us a view of we get the cigars we enjoy.


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

Excellent pics and commentary. That looked like a great experience. I told my wife about the trip and she was all for it. But, someone didn't have a passport...me. :brick:


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

I am jealous! Bu great photo diary!


----------



## Chewer D-cl (Jan 14, 2008)

I Want To Do That!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Its about time you got those pics up LOL Really thanks for sharing Rhonda looks like y'all had a really awesome time!


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> So it was Mark then. But definately Tony, he smoked everything!


Seriously! I thought I smoked a mean leaf, but dear god, that guy smokes the heavy ligero back to back, only pausing to have a cigarette break! He's the kind of cigar smoker that should be receiving cards from manufacturer on all major holidays, and get well cards when he's not feeling well.

And then there's Mark with his superhuman ability to meet exotic women. Sheesh!



patefengreen said:


> Troy is finally starting to work on the pictures he took with the 30D (and I know I took a handful with it as well which are trapped in there). So hopefully in the not too distant future we can see what he saw as well.


I'm really looking forward to seeing those as well. He had quite the set up!

Man, I'm feeling insecure- out smoked, out partied and out photographed! I guess I'd better light up a Perdomo Inmenso to compensate... :lol:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Very nice - thanks for the pictures Rhonda! Wish I could have finagled the time off, but pesky business trips got in the way. Maybe next time... Looks like everyone had a blast!


----------



## lenivar-cl (Dec 2, 2007)

I hope you all Like my country..


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pics,looks like you all had fun


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Wow! I wish I had the time and money to do something like that! Great pics! Looks like you guys had a blast! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

*Dominican Republic*



lenivar said:


> I hope you all Like my country..


It's a great place, Luis. I look forward to returning again sometime soon! (This time I might check out some of the beaches *in addition to* the tobacco fields and factories!) :biggrin:


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

brianhewitt said:


> It's a great place, Luis. I look forward to returning again sometime soon! (This time I might check out some of the beaches *in addition to* the tobacco fields and factories!) :biggrin:


Just stay away from club Passions!


----------



## Arganese Cigars-cl (May 10, 2007)

Hi guys, still here in the Dominican and this years tobacco is GREAT, we just harvested the 5th and 6th harvest, take care. And nice pics


----------



## mark in kc (Dec 13, 2007)

I did smoke my custom made cigar before we left. I was going to age it, but I had the limit of 50 cigars coming back with me. Also, the cellphone wasn't wide enough to protect the cigar. The ring gauge was huge on it. At least that's what we thought the limit was. I was going to keep it, but mine was the first made. The foot had the slightest big of wrapper unraveling, so I sat down for about 2 hours and finished it. It was amazing. I don't remember all the specs except for 50% ligero, 25% seco, and 25% viso. Smoking something that somebody made just for me and there is only one of made this cigar the most enjoyable experience to date.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Rhonda,

Thank you very much for sharing. I hope that every cigar lover gets a chance and takes it to see such a place. I am glad you guys and girls had so much fun. I wish I could have joined you all but I had to work.. STUPID WORK, get in the of having fun...


----------

